# Lavender Lard Soap from 2008



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 29, 2011)

I was just around at a friend's place before and he had one of my lavender/lard/coconut soaps at the sink for hand washing. It was sensational. Creamy, bubbly and the scent was lovely and had held well for over 3 years. He had used it for shaving this morning and loved the way it left his skin nice and soft. 

I stopped at the supermarket on the way home and bought some lard. Pity it's so expensive here. Nearly $3 for 250g. 


250g Coconut Oil
750g Lard
3 teaspoons Lavender
100% Goats milk as the liquid

What I find most interesting about this is the small quantity of lavender oil that I used. It was a time when I was buying essential oils at the pharmacy and they were so expensive that I was being stingy with the quantity. It would have been a fairly decent grade of lavender oil. :wink:







I just unmoulded the one I made last night, so here it is. I used the old MW mould so it wouldn't gel. Not very exciting but does the job.


----------



## carebear (Oct 29, 2011)

I love how soaps improve with age - even way past our minimum cure period.  

Sounds lovely - I love both lard and coconut oil.  I usually soap them in the reverse ration, but perhaps I'll try this!


----------



## nurse_75 (Oct 30, 2011)

beautiful colours


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 30, 2011)

That was 2.5 ml of the purple liquid soap colour from Heirloom mixed into 6 soup ladles of soap batter.  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 30, 2011)

Double post.  :roll:


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2011)

They look so pretty! The white part is really nice, bright white. I see a lot of great reviews for lard soaps... I may just have to try it out soon.


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Nov 8, 2011)

I love the sound and look of them!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 8, 2011)

Pretty color!


----------



## KimchiMonger (Apr 15, 2012)

Inspirational!  I'll be trying this recipe soon.  Good touch with the purple!


----------

